# Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said.



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Hey guys, I haven't posted much in this forum lately but some of you may remember me... well my bunny at least. 
I'm here posting something I'm sure some of you will enjoy. 
This is my buddies car, there's a good jump on it already so it's time to let everyone know what we're up to this winter up here in Beaver country. 
The entire build will be covered here,
http://www.customobsessions.co...80705
Him or I may come on here to post some updates from time to time however the main updates will be located in the link above.
So on to the goods,
Here is the PVW shoot courtesy of Kris Clewell in Aug... look for it in PVW around the Jan 08 edition.
















What it looked like in Sept...








and now it sits with 11" brakes, and control arms in the rear???

















As stated, the entire build will be covered here. Sorry guys but it's just too hard to have build threads all over the Internet. 
http://www.customobsessions.co...80705


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

you guys arent messing around. Looking foward to see the feature, as well as the two snails in the backseat...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (Jeebus)*

never happen...all photoshopped and lies.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_never happen...all photoshopped and lies.










Come one... no one photoshops plumb bobs.


----------



## 1991 VR-6 JETTA (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (Jeebus)*

Thanks for all the comments guys i will be updating the progress about twice a week so keep it in mind...


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (1991 VR-6 JETTA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (jasonbend79)*

Update from today. It's on page 3
http://www.customobsessions.co...art=0


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (Jeebus)*


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

well thats dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*

Thats crazy! What happens when hes not happy with that set up when he gets done???


----------



## 1991 VR-6 JETTA (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Cut it up and start over..lol


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (1991 VR-6 JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1991 VR-6 JETTA* »_Cut it up and start over..lol

Amen.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

Coming good guys! I can't wait to see this around next year.


----------



## 1991 VR-6 JETTA (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Updated,lots of progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_Thats crazy! What happens when hes not happy with that set up when he gets done??? 

when i wasnt happy with mine i went to the junkyard cut the floor out of a mk2 and welded it back into mine


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Nice project. I really gotta take a trip out east this summer. The VW scene appears to be alive and well out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1991 VR-6 JETTA (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

check it out page 7 it's on it's wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (Jeebus)*

Incredible Build!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The one thing I've always wondered about Mid Engine VR6 setups is.. what are you doing about airflow/cooling for the hatch area? Is it even necessary?
Most builds I have seen, the only source of airflow is the cutout floor.. and for those it appears it works.



_Modified by Dr. Shakalu at 1:03 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_Incredible Build!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The one thing I've always wondered about Mid Engine VR6 setups is.. what are you doing about airflow/cooling for the hatch area? Is it even necessary?
Most builds I have seen, the only source of airflow is the cutout floor.. and for those it appears it works.
_Modified by Dr. Shakalu at 1:03 PM 1-8-2008_


Rad location hasn't been decided yet, either in stock location or just in front of the motor on an angle. As for the intercooler... a big honken Air/Water intercooler is on it's way,


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (Jeebus)*

twin honda rads


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Rad location hasn't been decided yet, either in stock location or just in front of the motor on an angle. As for the intercooler... a big honken Air/Water intercooler is on it's way, 

Outside of that, the motor itself doesn't need much air then I take it? (Duhhh Watercooled ? )


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
(Duhhh Watercooled )

you said it.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Mid Engine VR6TT MKII... yeah that's what I said. (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Few Pics of the Exhaust fab!
















and the dump!








and the key part of this build!(New Trailer)


----------



## SP00LD0NU (Jul 30, 2007)

amazing.


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

That thing is awesome. great build!


----------



## 1991 VR-6 JETTA (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*

Thanks for the coments guys.the car will be finished for waterfest,and will be doing a few passes at the track in English Town.


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (1991 VR-6 JETTA)*

cant wait to see this come along..more pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*

nicely done! keep it up and take your time!


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

wowowowowowwoowow!!!!!!!1oneone
Amazing, absolutley amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwishndaetr)*

Just looked through the build thread... Very nice.. Keep up the good work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

and its in a MK2...wooohooo


----------

